# adjusting miter saw



## p8ntblr (Oct 8, 2006)

I just purchased a Dewalt DW705 and want to know how to dial it in so that it's makes a perfectly square cut. Does anyone have any links on how to do this? Also does anyone have any experience with the after market laser guides? Are they accurate, which ones do you like?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

With some 1x4s, cut each end at 22.5 degrees all the same length. Assemble an octagon and adjust the fence according to your results. If the octagon doesn't close, the angle is not steep enough. I have never used a laser guide for fine work I always cut to a knife mark.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Use a sqaure on both planes of the bed.
Need a true right angle for the x and y.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (Sep 3, 2006)

*Squaring Miter Saw*

I use an inexpensive acrylic drafting triangle (these are available 90-45-45 or 90-60-30 deg.) to square the blade 90 deg. to the fence as well as 90 deg. to the table. Depending on your blade tooth configuration you may want to cut a small relief in the blade of the triangle so it clears the tooth. When cutting 45 deg. miters I always set the blade to the 45 deg. angle of the triangle rather than relying on the machine scale. For cutting other odd angles (if you don't want use the scale) you can get an adjustable triangle, this is great for odd bevels since it is more accurate than the small scale on the back of the machine.
I have been using an IRWIN Miter Saw Laser fro a few months now. It is helpful on crown molding but is almost useless in sunlight.


----------

